# Duncan got a haircut!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

With all the snow we've been having Duncan's most favorite thing to do was to go outside, play like crazy in the snow, and then want to come inside with snowballs all over his legs and body. :tongue:

So, I gave him a short haircut! He looks so lanky to me! My tall and lanky boy! eace:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very handsome!!! And there's really nothing "lanky" about him. He looks like he's all muscle to me! :boxing:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a handsome boy!
And I love the collar! Is that a 2hounds, or an etsy one?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> What a handsome boy!
> And I love the collar! Is that a 2hounds, or an etsy one?


It's an Etsy!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> It's an Etsy!


The fact I even had to ask impresses me! lol. 
I can't wait for mine to come in the mail!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Duncan is so handsome. He's about the same weight as Freya but she's got about 2-3 inches on him! She's already as tall as Bailey almost! Good job on the hair cut!

Pretty sure that collar is an etsy one...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> He's about the same weight as Freya but she's got about 2-3 inches on him! She's already as tall as Bailey almost!


That's crazy! :tongue: At 8 months Duncan is 27 inches tall at the shoulder. How tall is Freya? She's gonna be a horse! Do you have a saddle yet?? :tongue:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> That's crazy! :tongue: At 8 months Duncan is 27 inches tall at the shoulder. How tall is Freya? She's gonna be a horse! Do you have a saddle yet?? :tongue:


She weighed 83 today (she needs to put on about 5 pounds...). She's not as tall as Bailey who is 33 inches at the shoulder...my guess would be 30-31 inches right now. I have a feeling she's going to be much bigger than Bailey!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

D'aww, what a good-lookin' fella!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

He looks so funny! Does his fur grow fast?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

BRT said:


> He looks so funny! Does his fur grow fast?


Yes, it grows fast! Too fast! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

You can really see how puppy'ish he still is without all that hair! He's still so gangly LOL! Now he's going to get cold!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have never seen one of those dogs here in Canada  do they get really big? He is really cute though!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I have never seen one of those dogs here in Canada  do they get really big? He is really cute though!


Thanks! :happy:

His adult weight will probably be between 120-140 pounds. Right now (he just turned 9 months old) he's almost 27 1/2 inches tall at the shoulder and he could grow to be 30 inches tall at the shoulder.

The Black Russian Terrier is a fairly new breed, so you don't see a lot running around, like you do a Lab or Golden Retriever. It is fairly safe to say that I am the only one here in Eastern Oregon with a BRT. They were accepted into the AKC Working Group in 2004.

American Kennel Club - Black Russian Terrier

Okay...I'll shut up now....I could go on and on....LOL. :blah::blah::blah:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

As saraj said, BRT is in the list of rare breeds, even in europe. They were kept in secret for years by the Sovietic Army. Only the Army Red Star Kennel were allowed to breed BRT for many years.
In fact, because of this fine selection, this breed maintains all the caracteristics that the Red Star kennel developed.
In russia, there are some amaizing BRT´S.
Tosa´s grandfather an awsome example:
wheight: 150 Pounds
Height: 31.1 Inches
Here is it´s picture on the following link 
SOLNECHNYY VITYAZ` Iz Veselykh Tuchek (Photo, Pedigree, Titles, Contact) - Black Terrier - Dogterminal ID: 260UKRM880972


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love this dog. i want this dog. gorgeous....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> i love this dog. i want this dog. gorgeous....


They are addicting. Hubby and I are already planning for a second, a female. Like Lays chips, ya just can't have one. :clap2:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgeous Looking feller!


----------

